# Exhaust system for my maxima?



## Fmaizar (Apr 11, 2014)

So I was online and I was trying to find a magnaflow catback for my maxima but they don't even make them. My questions is what kinds of cat back systems could I buy for my maxima that would sound similar to a magnaflow. And to anyone with a magnaflow on their maxima, how did u get it on there?


----------

